# Abdominal pain



## brandon23 (Jul 20, 2017)

I've been having a sort of gastric problem which comes and goes for a long time and I've always tried and get medicated for it. It comes and goes and I'm dealing well with it so far. Recently i started to feel numbing pain on my left abdominal side, it started as brief pain and followed by flatulence after. It comes and goes, but now i feel this pain for quite longer period. Went to my GP and prescribed some medications but it feels like its of no help. Should i be worried?? Please advice. And what would be the worst case scenario for me.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

You should try to clear that numbing pain other wise it will be there in a mild form.
Take care.


----------



## nsdnjbl (Dec 11, 2016)

I've had pain on my left side for 4 years. I get very little relief. Try to find a doctor that will help you, and follow a diet that contains foods that are low in gas.

Best wishes!


----------

